# Laptop Ac-Adaptor exposed to high voltage!



## Marv799 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have Compaq Presario V6604AU Laptop, which came with a HP AC Adaptor
of Input-100-240V, Output 3.5A, 65W. I live in India, so here power is of 220-240V, Yesterday high voltage came than the normal, its above 300V. Unfortunately i was working with my laptop at that time with plugged in. I switched the power as soon as i noticed the power surge. But i noticed some smoke coming out from the adaptor before switching it off. 

Later i checked it and noticed it is leaking some fluid out and never plugged that back in after that yesterday, But today i thought why shouldn't i check before buying a new one. so, gave it a try, its working. so i opened it and cleaned all the fluid inside with earbuds and some soft cloth and place it back in shape and plugged that back in. Its working, Battery is also charging. But the only problem is it getting slightly hotter than the normal.

So my question can i use it ? or Do i have to replace it??
will there be any damage to my laptop if i continue to use this?
and In India summers are quite hot, so i remove battery in summer and use the laptop with direct ac line to avoid my battery being cooked up. so can i use this adapter without battery?


----------



## Marv799 (Apr 15, 2008)

i got it repaired at a local computer mechanic, he said the capacitor inside was leaked and damaged,the capacitor inside this was of 400V and 120uf. we checked for capacitors at that range but they are too big to fit in the adaptor. So finally i ended up fixing it with 450V and 22uf. He said that capacitors are just to hold the electricity and filter them and send it to get converted into dc, so he said its enough. I checked with him several times, is that ok or not! He said that's totally fine.

i want know from you guys so is that fine with that low uf? can i use it now?

How does that effect my laptop if i use it with low uf capacitor??


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

I would not use it, the uf rating is the amount of power the capacitor can hold. If you go from a 120uf to a 22uf (the 120 holds more than 5 times the power of the 22) its going to cause it to heat up and most likely fail again. Some capacitors also have some resistance in them, which can change the amps and output wattage.

Some capactiors are used as a filter, and unless you have the electrical schematic, theres not really a way to tell whats used for what.

What effect will it have on the laptop? its hard to say, depends on alot, but personally, I wouldn't use it, especially since they are usually very cheap to replace.


----------



## slavka012 (Aug 22, 2009)

Marv799 said:


> i got it repaired at a local computer mechanic, he said the capacitor inside was leaked and damaged,the capacitor inside this was of 400V and 120uf. we checked for capacitors at that range but they are too big to fit in the adaptor. So finally i ended up fixing it with 450V and 22uf. He said that capacitors are just to hold the electricity and filter them and send it to get converted into dc, so he said its enough. I checked with him several times, is that ok or not! He said that's totally fine.
> 
> i want know from you guys so is that fine with that low uf? can i use it now?
> 
> How does that effect my laptop if i use it with low uf capacitor??


You'll be fine. That is a storage capacitor for the mains voltage. You can see it working when you disconnect adapter from the mains (with the laptop connected). The adapter will continue to supply power for another 5-10 seconds. It is coming from this capacitor. So you'll have 1-2 sec instead of 5-10. No big deal.


----------

